
Ask HN: What ML, DeepLearning algorithms or AI platforms you are using? - kiril-me
Would it be nice if you could answer one or two of the questions:<p>* ML &#x2F; Deep Learning area of application? (medicine, finance, ...)<p>* ML &#x2F; Deep Learning algorithms, scientific papers? (logistic regression, clustering, RNN, RL, ..)<p>* For business or academic?<p>* Do you develop your solution or use the third party service? (AI, IBM Watson, Wai)<p>* Use your own infrastructure or cloud solutions? (NVidia, AWS, Google)<p>* Do you earn money on it?<p>Share more information.
======
maltebaumann
* Photo Editing ([https://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/deep-learning-for-photo-edit...](https://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/deep-learning-for-photo-editing-943bdf9765e1))

* Different variants of CNNs

* Business

* Own solution

* Own infrastructure (local training machine + on-device inference)

